# Meet the N batch: Naia, Niko and Nanna



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I managed to get the last of my feral momma babies adopted this week freeing up room for more foster babies. :thumb Meet #101, 102 and 103! These cuties are about 8 weeks old and just too adorable! They are very social and love snuggles. :lol:

Naia








Niko








Nanna


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Awww very cute I wish I could live in your kitten room Marcia its my image of paradise lol.


----------



## TripleP (May 25, 2015)

Oh my that is some serious cuteness!!! :love2


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Nanna (black) and Niko. Serious cuteness is right!!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG. Nanna. The Bri wants. So much! :luv:luv

Stop tempting me! :roll:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Holy Toledo! Marcia, that's a lot of kittens! 103 now!!
This bunch is soooo Adorable! 
I'd of been a Foster failure several times over by now!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sharon I am sorely tempted over and over again but in all honesty it's the seniors that come in that really steal my heart. Aside from that I know I can barely keep up with my own 6. When I am super busy with the kittens my hubby spends most of the time with what we call the "downstairs" cats: ours. He brushes them and coos at them and generally lets them know they are still loved. During the height of kitten season I am so busy and if they get sick I am SUPER busy. I just had 3 with colds that had to go in isolation. Stressful on all of us. I keep in mind that for every one that I don't keep there is room to save more lives. In and out I say. In and out.....


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

You are an angel, Marcia. Thanks for fostering. It takes a strong person to care for them and then let them go. I have been in contact with Amelia's foster mom and I can't thank her enough! And I want a man like your husband!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We are celebrating our 30th anniversary in a few days. He is a total jewel and I adore him. Always have. He understands I love what I do for the shelter and would not want me to give it up, but he also understands that I would if it meant our own cats would suffer by what I did. I could not foster without his help.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy anniversary to you!!! I'm having trouble finding a good man who 'gets' my love of my animal babies.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh just adorable babies. I love Niko with those HUGE whiskers.
Have a wonderful anniversary.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

DebS said:


> Happy anniversary to you!!! I'm having trouble finding a good man who 'gets' my love of my animal babies.


It took me a second go to find the right one. While my ex would never hurt an animal or see one harmed he was not a pet lover, so we never had animals in our home
My second husband never had animals when a child and was unsure when Lulu required rescuing and a home. But the moment she came into our lives he was smitten and she with him. He helped me to rescue two cats from our car park who were in a dangerous situation having never dealt with that kind of situation before. He was apprehensive when we had Kiki kind of thrust into our paths as a second rescue. Would his beloved Lulu be hurt and upset, could he love her as much. Well the answer to all was yes and now he is head over heels with both and a house full of girls. 
So DebS they are out there, keep hunting


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I'll keep at it, Jenny!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia,
I really get your love of the 'Seniors'...it breaks my heart, that so many are passed over, and for them, to end up in a shelter, after knowing a home...
Is just plain Heartbreaking...

I do love kittens, they are Adorable!

But as I start to lose residents of my clowder here, as inevitably I will...
I will be looking for Seniors, to give a home to, so they can end out their days, knowing a home, and that someone loved them...
S.

P.S.
Happy Anniversary!


----------

